# Tikka T3 Lite



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Any thoughts on this gun? there is one at my local gun shop that is within my price range. It feels really light which i like, but for the price i was wondering if there was any problems anyone has had with it? I would be using it for coyote/fox hunting. It is chambered for .223. Thanks in advance.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Own 2 Tikkas and soon to be a 3rd. Best gun for the money, hands down. Even better than more expensive guns. :beer:


----------



## smarty (Feb 8, 2006)

I own a Tikka T3 .243 and I could not be more impressed. Absolutely no problems, solid all around rifle and well worth the $$$. Will soon be buying one in either .270 or 30-06.


----------



## DCM (Feb 2, 2006)

I BOUGHT A T-3 IN 22-250 IN DECEMBER AND AM VERY IMPRESSED WITH IT. LAYING DOWN WITH MY BI-POD I CAN SHOOT 1/2" GROUP AT 200 YARDS, AND 1" GROUPS AT 350. IT'S A VERY GOOD GUN FOR THE MONEY.


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I echo what everyone else has said.......by far the best gun for your money. It shoots like a Sako, because that's who makes it.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

what are the cost of these guns. never really looked into one to much. do they make it in a 204 cal.?


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I think I saw an ad for them in a magazine. I'd like to know the price range for the 204 also.


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

You can check out the calibers at http://www.tikka.fi/rifles.php. I 
can't find anything on the price but I paid $480 for the 22-250 in the Lite stainless model.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

DCM,

You should shoot competively, you could win a lot of money shooting one inch groups at 350 yards.

Great Shooting!!!!!


----------



## DCM (Feb 2, 2006)

Dogslayer
you're right that would be great shooting, but i hit the wrong key. The 1-inch group was at 250 yards not 350. My group at 350 was not to bad though, 2 of the shots were about an inch apart with the third shot straying about and inch to the right, i think i pulled it. 
DCM


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I own a Tikka T3 and am looking at another one.....it has all the features of expensive rifles.....65 degree bolt, free floating barrel, adjustable trigger, detachable clip.....plus it is a great shooting gun. My recomendation is get it before the price goes up.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

What is the difference in the sako and the tika? I was looking at buying a browning but this gun is starting to look better and better all the time.


----------

